# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Geen sperma meer

## Harry24

Hoi,

Sinds kort komt er als ik klaar kom geen sperma meer uit mijn penis. Eerder heb ik hier nooit problemen mee gehad en had ik altijd wel een vrij krachtige ejaculatie, maar nu komt er al 2/3 weken niks meer uit.

Ik kom wel gewoon klaar en dit voelt niet anders aan dan voorheen. Kan iemand mij misschien vertellen of ik me hier zorgen om moet maken?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou toch raad vragen aan je arts ... kan vanalles zijn; verstopte zaadleiders,verstoorde aanmaak van spermacellen...

Ga langs je arts raad ik aan,want als je hier al 3 weken mee loopt is het zorgwekkend denk ik!

Sterkte!!

----------

